# Drywalling a corner where metal framing strap protrudes



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I am trying to drywall a corner where a metal framing strap protrudes into the back off the drywall. I was planning on attaching nailers on the pink arrows and slapping in a piece of drywall but the metal strap (green arrow) is bumping into the drywall piece.

How can work around that? It’s not in a super visible spot.

Thanks



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnidrywall (Jan 18, 2010)

Can you move the metal and rehang the board? If not, as long as the metal is not sticking out past the face of the drywall, cut the board to fit around it and pack the gap with quick set. Like it or not, sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

lnidrywall said:


> Can you move the metal and rehang the board? If not, as long as the metal is not sticking out past the face of the drywall, cut the board to fit around it and pack the gap with quick set. Like it or not, sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


Sound professional advice. Had to do this a couple weeks ago.


----------

